# Rgk Detailing - EVO VIII pink to red transformation



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

*Rgk Detailing - EVO VIII pink to red*

This rather tasty Evolution MR FQ320 was booked in for a two day correction detail to restore the faded red paint, the owner takes great pride in his car, and had tried restoring the finish himself polishing by hand, but became disheartened when the paint kept turning pink again after only a week, so a date was set and Sunday morning saw the start of two day's work to get this beauty gleaming again! 

Before shots, following wash, and de-contamination stages





































as well as the oxidation, these shot's show the swirls and RDS (random deeper scratches) which will also be removed.




























Paint readings taken throughout, healthy averaging between 160 - 180um.










Paintwork was medium hard, correction done with a Lake Country H/T cutting pad and M205 to fully remove the swirls, followed by Lake Country H/T polishing pad then refined with a Lake Country H/T finishing pad all using M205.

rear wing done only here.
































































Front wing 50/50




























lustre restored to the doors.














































Fading on the bootlid was a bit more advanced, brought back to life using the same three pads and M205, 50/50



















I forgot to take a completed picture, so here is one from day two










Now onto the roof, this was faded quite heavily, looking patchy white, compounded with M105 and 3M green pad, followed by M205 and Lake Country H/T polishing and finishing pads

50/50



















Finished, picture again from day two.



















The n/s had been painted just over two years ago and also clear coated, so no fade here at all just some swirls to deal with.



















by contrast the paintwork was butter soft, so was easily corrected using a Lake Country H/T polishing pad and refined using H/T finishing pad and M205, the sun had vanished by the time I had finished.



















Side sills were corrected

Before.










After










and finished shot's 

















































































































































Big thanks to the owner for his company and hospitality throughout the two day's :thumb:

Richard

www.rgkdetailing.com

Car Detailing in Glasgow and throughout Central Scotland


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

good transformation there mate :thumb:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing turnaround. great work. :thumb:


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

great turn around!


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Is the sun really that strong there?!!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks much better now!

Good work... Trying to think of another evo I have seen with red faded paint mind you........ 

:thumb:


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

Why cant they just use clear coat with red from the factory? I dont understand


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice transformation...now looks very nice..


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

What a machine. top work


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

shocking how a fairly newish car could fade so quickly? cracking turn around tho as ever - Top Draw


----------



## Dimon (Mar 23, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Good work Richard, I bet the owner was pleased


----------



## Ant695 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice job. Great car.

Ant695


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

top work you do all detailing outside?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice turn around :thumb:..

Were you unfaded, I mean unfased by the job ..


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work, good to see jetseal getting a mention again, still love that product:thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Lovely work :thumb:


----------



## Breakage (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi folks,

that was my Evo 8 that Richard detailed a few days ago. Thought i'd mention how delighted I am with the car - massive transformation. I agree that there's a lot of fading for a newish (2005) car but it's previous 2 owners and I have used it as a daily driver and it's pretty much sat outside it's entire life being baked by the sun. It does get used every day and it's just hit 93,000 miles. 

So thanks again to Richard for the brilliant job and I learned a fair bit from him as well.  I especially like that he offers the service of coming out to the customer and doing the detailing - this is super convenient for me and saved me hassle/time with public transport (there are no detailers close to where I stay).

Here are a few more after piccies for anyone who's interested, car's back to a nice deep glossy red and I love my shiny new roof


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

Love the Car and cracking turn around.

Can i ask a really noobish question that i probably know the answer to anyway but i am sure others are thinking the same (i hope anyway)

With the car having no clear coat on it does it mean that this will just happen again over time or if the car is kept protected with LSP's etc it will stay like this for the remainder of its days ?

Also how was your pads after, nice and red :lol:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

great detail. i like how you've achieved the correction you needed simply by changing the pads and not the polish, il take note of that.

ps looks great on black rims with red ring


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Superb turnaround :thumb:

Why did you have to post this, you making me miss mine now :lol: ...I had the FQ340 MR


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Richard


----------



## sartain87 (Mar 9, 2011)

good job mate, car looks very nice in red aswell


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Great turnaround there.

Nice looking evo aswell!


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome turn around indeed, very nice motor too.:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments guy's :thumb:



dohc-vtec said:


> Why cant they just use clear coat with red from the factory? I dont understand


AFAIK Mitsibushi started using clear coat on all red EVO 9's from 2006 onwards, still possible for the colour to fade under the clear though albeit at a slower rate.



Lovescars said:


> top work you do all detailing outside?


Fully mobile so most work is done outside, majority of customers do have a garage I can use, the main benefit to my customers is that I come to them, although I am also on the lookout for a small unit to use, as the weather can be very unpredictable.



SimonBash said:


> Nice work, good to see jetseal getting a mention again, still love that product:thumb:


I highly rate Jetseal, provides a very durable base before applying the wax.



Ralphvxr said:


> Love the Car and cracking turn around.
> 
> Can i ask a really noobish question that i probably know the answer to anyway but i am sure others are thinking the same (i hope anyway)
> 
> ...


I have advised the owner to re wax the car regularly to prevent it fading again, unfortunately once red has faded it can turn pink again very quickly, keeping the protection topped up will maintain the finish now it has been restored,

oh yes each pad was a nice shade of red lol 



MilesBetter said:


> Superb turnaround :thumb:
> 
> Why did you have to post this, you making me miss mine now :lol: ...I had the FQ340 MR


Cheers Steve, have to say I have a bit of soft spot for these, and have learnt a fair bit more about them from the owner over the two day's. :thumb:

Richard


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

I must admit I am getting the urge to sell the RS4 and get back into an Evo for track fun or another skyline, maybe a R35 this time  

I get bored quickly can you tell :lol:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

MilesBetter said:


> I must admit I am getting the urge to sell the RS4 and get back into an Evo for track fun or another skyline, maybe a R35 this time
> 
> I get bored quickly can you tell :lol:


Now there's a dilemma lol, you'd want both really, EVO for track work, RS4 for day to day fun, a GTR though would perhaps combine the best of both worlds


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work mate


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Great work on a great car ! Too bad we don't have Evo's in France (well, they began to sell from the VIII, but i saw only one on the road in Paris since then...), and we'll never have the FQ 

Do you bring your own water or owners usually provide it ?


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice transformation mate.


----------



## DavidClark (Sep 22, 2010)

Lovely car got what it deserved! 
Brilliant work!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work, lovely finish. I hate single stage paints


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

EVO !! LOVE IT, great work mate


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Back to life!

Nice work Brian.


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

magnificent job


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Top stuff matey, that was a great result you achieved there. Loving the 8 too


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the kind works everyone 



AcN said:


> Great work on a great car ! Too bad we don't have Evo's in France (well, they began to sell from the VIII, but i saw only one on the road in Paris since then...), and we'll never have the FQ
> 
> Do you bring your own water or owners usually provide it ?


I carry my own water on board via a 250 litre water tank. 

Richard


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

great transformation


----------

